# sama makatingin eh



## fguerraty

hi everyone, I always like tagalog, it is a really hard language, but since is the language of the love of my life, I`ve always try to learn a little more, anyways, there is two phrases that I can`t get them, and I will apreciatte if anyone could translate them for me.

-sama makatingin eh....

thank you!
salamat!


----------



## DotterKat

*sama makatingin eh...

*This is an idiom whose closest equivalent in English I would say is "*to give someone a dirty look*".

The line you provided (*sama makatingin eh...*) can best be translated as "*He gave me such a dirty look*".

My guess is that it is similar to the Spanish "Me lanzó una mirada despectiva/de disgusto".


----------



## niernier

Hello fguerraty,

I saw your thread similar to this before it was deleted due to being duplicate.
In the context you've given, this phrase has been posted as a caption on a picture. The translation has to change slightly, because whomever the 'dirty look' is given is unknown to us. This translation is in connection with the context you have given.

Who's this?He gave such a dirty look.

The translation by DotterKat is accurate if it was uttered by the person knowing that the dirty look is addressed to him.


----------

